# Deep drop Winter Fishing now begins!!!



## Lickety-Split (Oct 3, 2007)

I will be runing trips this winter on those perfect weather days we get every once in a while in the winter!!!

The boat has been outfitted with electric reels for true deep drop fishing. Along with grouper fishing the shallower rocks and ledges with manual reels we will be targeting triggers, mingos, and white snapper all year long as well.Open water trolling for tunas while searching for the right rock in deep water often results in a box topper yellowfin or two and/or a handful of large blackfin. This type of winter fishingresulst in some really heavy boxes!!!

Anyone interested in this type fishing should PM me as I will compile a list of folks to contact when those perfect weather days roll around.


----------



## kahala boy (Oct 1, 2007)

Sounds interesting...anymore info as far as how much, how long etc.? Also, how much notice will you be giving?


----------



## Lickety-Split (Oct 3, 2007)

8hr = $1000

10hr = $1200

for up to 6 people.

I'll give as much notice as I can and still be pretty accurate. Maybe 4-5 days. This coming saturday is lookin pretty good the last time I checked.


----------



## NoMoSurf (Oct 2, 2007)

If that $$$ is for the total party, put me on the list of contacts! If that is each, then it is WAY outta my reach... You know me, I'm game for whatever. ANY chance to wet a line!


----------



## Lickety-Split (Oct 3, 2007)

Thats for the whole boat up to 6 folks.


----------



## pm80 (Oct 7, 2007)

After thanksgiving I will start having some saturdays off again so you can add me to the list too then.


----------

